# Wild Kingskake Caduceus



## WildWoodMan (Jul 17, 2014)

This is Wild Wood Work in progress, I acquired the rough Sassafras Walking Stick from http://www.bigcountrytradingpost.com/WalkStick/walk.htm
I used a Sheffield 12119 that I found, with Milwaukee utility blades, to carve the wood, which I found was very easy to work with, I am now carving the rest if the bark off, an trying to carve a hole though with a wooden handle carving tool, that my brother found an gave to me, the tip seems dull, an the shaft is bent.
The strap will be wrapped around the Caduceus then run thought the finished hole.

Wood: Sassafras 
Length: 60" = 152.4cm
Diameter: 4" - 5 1/2" = 10.16cm - 13.97cm
Leather Strap: 24" = 60.96cm
Wood beads - acrylic painted red/ yellow/ black/ white
Rubber Tip
Top - contemplating


----------

